# Newbie



## lady_olear (Sep 11, 2012)

Just started researching and working at this homestead idea me and my husband have 2 children and have gone through hard times and never want to worry again if anyone could help lemmie know!


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Take some time, and browse the entire board. There is a wealth of excellent info here, even if you are on a budget.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Welcome! Lots of good info to sift through, some old and some new. Be sure and checked out the different sub-forums.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## biobacon (Aug 20, 2012)

nice to have you here


----------



## lady_olear (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you everybody!


----------



## zookeeper (Mar 6, 2011)

Welcome. Here's a site that may help you:
http://www.survivalblog.com/retreatareas.html


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

When you have specific questions, just post them and you will likely get more feedback than you can process.

Welcome!


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

lady_olear said:


> Just started researching and working at this homestead idea me and my husband have 2 children and have gone through hard times and never want to worry again if anyone could help lemmie know!


Welcome, where are you located? That will help folks from your area make some suggestions as far as location. Before you buy do look at the forum as has been suggested you find a wealth of information on what criteria you will want to use selecting your homestead


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Welcome friend!


----------

